# Nail Grinders



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Has anyone tried using a nail grinder? 

I hear that a Dremel tool works well on nails. I "googled" and found some sites that explain how to use it, but they all seem to be larger dogs with short hair. I would be worried about the hair getting tangled up in the tool.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It does. Anyone want a nail grinder cheap?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I guess that answers my question


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I used a Dremel for the first year or so, until mine broke (hubby decided to take it out to use it on plexiglass... long story). I took one of my girls to the local Petsmart for a quick clipping before a show and couldn't believe how fast it was - and easy. I have replaced my Dremel, but I haven't used it. Guillotine clippers are so much easier than the Dremel. I bought a second Dremel but haven't bothered using it again. I'm donating it to hubby for his projects instead. LOL

The worst part of a Dremel is actually catching their hair in it. She yiped and I almost cried. ... and then it took an hour to remove her hair from the Dremel. 

And I also tried recommendation of putting the paw in a pair of pantyhose and forcing the nail through to keep the hair protected. You can still wrap a pair of pantyhose around a Dremel faster than you can shut it off - and that's coming from a person with a year of experience.

I recommend sticking wih clippers.


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Didn't work for me either...dogs hated it!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I use a dremel and I love it! 
I do have to be very careful with the hair. I actually wrapped one of my girls tail around it once (her tail is so long it drags on the floor, so I guess it's to be expected. But that was the only time I ever had a problem with catching hair in it. I actually use my hubby's Craftsman dremel (shhh don't tell him, lol!)
I do dremel their nails each time I give them a bath. Which is usually every 7-10 days. I don't think it would work if they had super long nails that I was trying to take much shorter.
But I do think it's easier to use than clippers. I can just do a tiny bit at a time unitl I get them as short as I am comfortable with.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

we are wimps and leave the nails to the pros. Our groomer won't use a dremmell on dogs wit long fur. But every time they go to the vet they get the best nail grinding with the dremmell... now that all the shots are done I guess we better learn to do it. I think I will use the clippers.


----------

